# Error grub en instalacion (RESUELTO)

## maximiliano3

Buenas gente, estoy siguiendo la guía oficial de instalación del gentoo y todo anduvo bien pero el problema llego a la hora de nuestro amigo grub, tengo error 15 sea como sea mi arbol de particiones es este

/dev/sda1-->>/mnt/gentoo/boot

/dev/sda2-->>swap

/dev/sda3-->>/mnt/gentoo

en /boot tengo mi kernel, "kernelmaxy"

y mi menu.lst es el siguiente

```

#kernel principal

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernelmaxy root=/dev/sda3

initrd /initramfs-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

#kernel de rescate

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernelmaxy root=/dev/sda3 init=/bin/bb 

```

ademas en /boot, tengo un enlace simbolico a,  boot, en celeste, pero que no apunta a nada. la verdad no lo entiendo muy bien, tengo archlinux pero no esta configurado muy parecido el grub.

espero me puedan ayudar saludos, mi instalacion es tal cual la guia de gentoo, no use genkernel, lo compile a manopla no omiti nada, ni cambie nada de nada, exepto el nombre del kernel ya que lo estoy haciendo en una pc de prueba.

Edito:

El gentoo encontro mi Kernelll BIEnnnnnnn solo tuve que comentar 

```
initrd /initramfs-2.6.24-gentoo-r5
```

ahora el problema es otro mientras bootea se frisa con este error

VFS: cannot open root device "sda3" on unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel-Panic not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

alguna idea ?=?Last edited by maximiliano3 on Thu Jul 07, 2011 3:41 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## DONAHUE

grub.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> title kernel principal 
> 
> root (hd0,0) 
> 
> kernel /kernelmaxy root=/dev/sda3 

 

grub.conf en el "título" es necesaria para indicar una opción de menú

que no ha utilizado genkernel -> por lo tanto, usted no debe tener initrd

menu.lst debería ser un enlace simbólico (symlink) de grub.conf

----------

## maximiliano3

logre que bootee el kernel pero se me frisa con este error en el medio del booteo

VFS: cannot open root device "sda3" on unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel-Panic not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

----------

## DONAHUE

después de su lspci desde el cd

necesita controladores correctos para el adaptador de disco duro

----------

## maximiliano3

Desde el Cd me sale esto 

[IMG]http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/2999/06072011201.jpg[/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------

## DONAHUE

Cd de arranque, a continuación, ejecute:

```

Device Drivers --->mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

Edición de: *Quote:*   

> < > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support --->
> 
> SCSI device support --->
> 
> *** SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM) ***
> ...

 a continuación, ejecute:

```
make && make modules_install

cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/kernelmaxy

exit 

reboot
```

----------

## maximiliano3

ANduvoooooooooooooooooooo, gracias, lo unico que ahora no tengo internet no se por que no me levanta la placa de red y parece que no tengo dhcp tampoco, tendre que revisar esto, GRACIAS.

----------

## tomk

Movido de Installing Gentoo a Spanish.

----------

## deovex

Durante la instalacion de Gentoo, ¿Instalaste dhcpcd? ¿En el kernel activaste el soporte para tu placa de red?.

Saludos.

----------

## opotonil

¿Tienes soporte en el kernel para la tarjeta?

Imagino que sea:

```

Device Drivers  --->

  [*] Network device support  --->

    [*]   Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)  --->

      [*]   "Tulip" family network device support  --->

        <*>   Davicom DM910x/DM980x support

```

Si quieres aprender echale paciencia y vete toqueteando las opciones del kernel para dar soporte a tu hardware, si no utiliza genkernel.

Salu2.

----------

## maximiliano3

Publique el problema de red en otro post, pero les comento, lo que hice fue activar el driver de mi placa de red en el kernel, pero no funcionaba, me volvi loco, a lo que despues lo cargue como modulo en el kernel y pude levantar el driver a mano, dhcpd no lo encontre en el menu del kernel, por lo que levantada la placa tuve que asignarle ip netmask broadcast y luego el gateway para tener internet luego instale dhcp, ahora cuando inicio levanta todo driver y dhcp, muchas gracias por la buena onda.

----------

## opotonil

El soporte para dhcp no es parte del kernel, es parte del userspace:

```

emerge -pv dhcpcd

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/dhcpcd-5.2.12  USE="zeroconf" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Salu2.

PD: En todas las secciones del foro, menos las especificas de un idioma (Spanish, Dutch, etc), hay que utilizar el ingles.

--- EDITADO ---

Disculpa, no habia terminado de leer tu post. Ahora veo que ya lo solucionaste.

----------

